# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Jerk Marinade for Chicken or Pork

## Crusher

Ingredients
1 whole chicken, cut into 8 pieces or a Pork Shoulder Sliced into Chunks

Toast and grind the following in a dry skillet: 
1/2 of 1 nutmeg 
1 cinnamon stick 
1 tablespoon coriander seeds 
1 teaspoon cloves, whole 
6 pimento seeds (allspice) 
1 teaspoon black peppercorns 

In a blender or food processor puree: 
1 bunch scallions, chopped 
1 large onion, roughly chop 
2 to 3 Scotch Bonnet peppers 
10 sprigs thyme, leaves picked 
10 garlic cloves 

Combine all of the above in a bowl and stir in the following: 
1/2 cup fresh lime juice or white vinegar 
1 cup soy sauce 
1/2 cup raw sugar

Score chicken and season with salt. Spoon desired amount of jerk marinade over chicken and rub into scores. Marinade refrigerated for 2 hours to overnight. 
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Bake for 35 minutes in the oven. Remove from the oven and finish on the grill or smoker in my case.

----------


## Crusher

This is the recipe that I use. I cut back on the amount of cinnamon I use and use more nutmeg and all spice.

If you are cooking a turkey just put some in the cavity and all over the body. I inject the turkey with some clarified butter as well as put some under the skin on the breast. Cook it at 350 for a few hours either covered or not. Then crank the heat up to 475 for the last hour to crisp up the skin.

----------


## Crusher



----------


## Crusher



----------


## Bluez

That looks delicious Crusher!

----------


## Crusher

I might know a thing or two about cooking!  :Smile:

----------


## kaycee

Wow!! Those pictures made my mouth water!!!

----------


## Crusher

Yeah I have spent a lot of time and effort in perfecting my Jerk!  :Smile:

----------


## kaycee

Lol! I see  :Smile:

----------


## SazO

My mouths watering!

I like your recipe, I've not used Coriander seeds in my jerk marinade before, going to have to give your recipe a try. Thanks Crusher!

----------


## Johio

Silly question, I can't find Scotch Bonnet peppers here locally.  Is there a reasonable substitute?

----------

